# Elite Visa



## philly (Feb 5, 2010)

Hi does anyone know if this is still in place and if so can you take a child who can then go to school 
Many thanks


----------



## Thai Bigfoot (Aug 29, 2009)

I suspect anyone can qualify for this Visa, as long as they pay the β500,000!

But, be careful.

The Thailand Elite Visa appears to be a travel membership service in Thailand. It performs travel and visa functions. I suspect it has close ties with a powerful legal firm/family. There are many such legal firms in Thailand that will do all the work for β15-25 each time. The Thailand Elite Visa cost a minimum of β100k per year per person. 

A good portion of the fee is probably given to officials for completing the paperwork. 

I guess the thing that makes me wonder if the Elite Visa is legitimate, is that if you cease being a “member”, you lose your visa. It appears that your “membership” fees provide ways to protect you, and keep you invisible, from Thai immigration officials since you can’t, or won’t, meet the normal immigration requirements. 

My point is this: I'm not saying the Elite Visa membership program doesn't work. But, why is there only one agency that’s allowed to do them? Many things work in Thailand because the wheels of the bureaucracy are heavily greased - land sales, licenses, building permits, visas. The Elite Visa membership program seems to operate outside of the immigration laws.

I guess those with this kind of money to spend wouldn’t be all that upset if kicked out of Thailand. But, it could really mess up a real ex-patriot.


----------



## philly (Feb 5, 2010)

*Elite visa*

Thanks Bigfoot
The problem is that my hubby and I can get a retirement visa but our daughter and family do not qualify even though she has a company outside of Thailand and can comfortably keep them our granddaughter would need a visa for school ~ we are just trying to find a way around this 🤔


----------



## Thai Bigfoot (Aug 29, 2009)

I'm not an expert on your type of situation.
With that disclaimer, you and hubby can get the retirement visa, maybe as a married couple. But, your adult daughter will have to get her own. I believe the granddaughter can piggy back on hers.
Your daughter will have to go through all the Thai Visa hoops. An Thai education visa may be the best way for her. These are good for a year and they can be easily redone to string years together.

Good luck.


----------



## philly (Feb 5, 2010)

Thanks Bigfoot we are contacting an agency to see what we can do its a bit of a conundrum lol


----------



## MikeBangkok (Feb 7, 2018)

still in place, but pricy ;-)
0,5 mln THB ;-)


----------



## Thai Bigfoot (Aug 29, 2009)

MikeBangkok said:


> still in place, but pricy ;-)
> 0,5 mln THB ;-)


You should be aware that this is really a membership in a travel business. Refer to my earlier post.


----------



## dancebert (Jun 4, 2015)

The program has changed several times. At one time, maybe still true, is the visa is for 5 years. After that you'll need to reup or find another way to stay in country. Family members don't get all the benefits as the card holder, though they can if you pay more. A lot more. The company, not the government, the company can terminate the agreement at any time. 

One of my benchmarks for a wise expat in any corrupt country is he knows never to give more money to the locals then you're willing and able to walk away from with little or nothing in return.


----------



## Mona-Lisa-Overdrive (Feb 13, 2018)

You can apply the education vila for your child and for Non-Immigrant Visa-O yourself, it will be cheaper than Elite. School can prepare all documents to get both types of visas.


----------

